# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Skuteczne odchudzanie ze Slimcea ?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Hej,
co myślicie o suplemencie diety Slimcea. Wiele osób wspomina że świetnie hamują łaknienie czyli blokują głód oraz przyśpieszają przemianę materii. Dla mnie było by to świetne połączenie. Niektórzy chudną nawet ponad 10kg przez okres kuracji w zależności pewnie od uwarunkowań oraz dopasowanej diety.
Jakie są  Wasze opinie bo nie widziałem wątku, a nie chce się naciąć ponieważ na rynku jest wiele takich środków a tylko nie które wiem że działają.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem z tych które polecą. Wiem że takie środki działają, ale zaznaczam że nie wszystkie oraz że żeby osiągnąć na prawdę spory efekt należy również mieć jakąś dietę.
Kiedyś stosowałam pewne placebo, później Slimcea z dietą. Schudłam 12kg. To co wspomniałaś było odczuwalne i odegrało znaczną role w całym procesie odchudzania. polecam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja tam stosuje slimcea rówwnież. Cenowo i jakościowo najlepszy wybór na rynku. Siostra jest dietetyczką więc mi to dokładnie sprawdziła. Teraz mam super diete i super suplementacje.

----------


## MrOptic_pl

Moim zdaniem jako typowy dodatek który ma za zadanie uzupełnić braki w diecie- może być,jest dosyć skuteczny,ale bez ćwiczeń i diety nie zda się na nic,wówczas jest to strata czasu i pieniędzy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja polecam. Slimcea na prawdę działa i stosowałam więc potwierdzam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jojo nie uświadczyłam przy stosowaniu tabletek Slimcea. chudłam średnio 4-5kg miesięcznie. Po odstawieniu tabletek Slimcea waga nie wracała. Utrzymywałam nowe nawyki żywieniowe więc waga nie wracała do starego stanu i czuje się teraz dużo lepiej

----------


## Martusia

A ja odradzam wszelkie cudowne suplementy, lepiej dobrać odpowiednią, zbilansowaną dietę i do tego ćwiczenia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

są takie sytuacje, takie organizmy że nieraz nie ma opcji schudnąć bez pomocy suplementów. Wiem po sobie i w pełni stoje murem za tego typu rozwiązaniami. Mi Slimcea bardzo pomogły, bez nich na prawdę dalej bym męczyła się najróżniejszymi dietami z mizernym efektem. Dzięki Slimcea schudłam i problem minął a czuje się o wiele lepiej dzięki temu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

też tak myślę i jestem podobnego zdania. Slimcea na prawdę warto.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

schudłam 13kg stosując do diety tabletki Slimcea. Czytałam o nich w moim kobiecym piśmie. Zamówiłam i po 3 miesiącach miałam już taki efekt. Jestem bardzo zadowolona.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

bardzie polecam suplement slimcea. Na mnie jedyny który zadziałał i pomógł mi w walce z otyłością.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

schudłam 13kg stosując do diety tabletki Slimcea. Czytałam o nich w moim kobiecym piśmie. Zamówiłam i po 3 miesiącach miałam już taki efekt. Jestem bardzo zadowolona.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wiele szukałam i dużo razy się zraziłam. Odkąd stosuje slimcea problem nadwagi zanika w znacznym stopniu. Polecam Slimcea koleżankom które szukają jakiegoś środka a nie wiedzą na co się zdecydować. Ja jestem już trochę doświadczona w tej kwestii. Slimcea to na prawdę dobry wybór. Można schudnąć kilkanaście kilogramów przez pełny okres kuracji 3 miesięcznej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

slimcea stosowałam i pamiętam że nie zawiodłam się. Byłam zaskoczona efektami które zostały mi do dziś. Waga nie wróciła chodź w większości to zasługa nowego trybu życia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

u mnie wybór również padł na slimcea. Zdecydowanie najlepszy wybór z dostępnych na rynku suplementów na odchudzanie. Szybko pohamował łaknienie i zwiększył moją przemianę materii. Efekty same przyszły.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Preparat Slimcea doskonale przyśpiesza metabolizm. Brzuszek szybko spada. Dodatkowo odczuwałam blokadę głodu. Też ekstra. Łącznie schudłam dzięki temu 14kg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem po miesiącu kuracji. Na razie 5kg mniej. Dam znać co dalej. na razie bardzo dobrze idzie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zamówiłam slimcea ze względu na to że potrzebowałam czegoś co ruszy moją przemianę materii. Podejrzewałam że to przez nią tyle mi się odkłada mimo że nie jestem jakimś mega obżartuchem. Trafiłam na slimcea i stosowałam 3 miesiące. Przez ten czas schudłam blisko 12kg co było dla mnie szokiem, że suplement diety może tyle mi dać w procesie odchudzania. Od tego momentu wszystkim polecam Slimcea.

----------


## medynar

> A ja odradzam wszelkie cudowne suplementy, lepiej dobrać odpowiednią, zbilansowaną dietę i do tego ćwiczenia.


Dokładnie, to jest zdecydowanie najlepszy sposób na odchudzanie!

----------


## medynar

> A ja odradzam wszelkie cudowne suplementy, lepiej dobrać odpowiednią, zbilansowaną dietę i do tego ćwiczenia.


Dokładnie, to jest zdecydowanie najlepszy sposób na odchudzanie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie każdy może się tak odchudzić. Ja bez suplementu Slimcea nie dała bym rady na pewno..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dieta .. od tego zacznijmy. Do diety w celu poprawy przemiany materii czy pomocy w blokowaniu głodu warto zastosować suplement. Suplementy oczywiście są takie które działają i nie... warto wtedy wybrać Slimcea bo jest sprawdzony i bardzo dużo ludzi go poleca. Sama stosuje i chudne znacznie wiecej niż bez niego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tak zrobiłam i schudłam ze slimcea podobnie. Suplement wart polecenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Za tydzień rozpoczynam kurację. dopiero zamówiłam. trzymacjie kciuki

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

można stosować tylko miesiąc i schudnąć kilka kilo ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a czemu nie  :Smile:  pewnie że można. Ja byłam na pełnej kuracji a koleżanka tylko miesiac...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

potwierdzam. Kuracja trwa od 1 do 3 miesiecy w zależności od tego ile chcemy schudnąć.

----------


## Luki_

Można spróbować

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak ktoś ma duża nadwagę to można powtarzać kurację. Jestem przykładem.

----------


## kasiula88

Ale reklama jak czytam te wpisy zachwalające to jakby jedna osoba pisała . Najlepsza dieta jak ktoś już napisał i ćwiczenia a nie faszerowanie się dziadostwem.Jak ktoś sam z siebie nie może sobie odmówić nadmiaru jedzenia powinien popracować nad silną wolą.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oczywiście, że to reklama. Żal mi tych, którzy wierzą w takie brednie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja z koleżnaką razem odchudzamy się ze slimcea. Razem jest dużo raźniej i na wzajem się motywujemy. Na razie nasze wyniki to 5 i 6 kg w połowie kuracji. Jest łatwo i waga spada.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Opinie na temat tabletek na odchudzanie są różne a to z powodu tego że cześć nie działa a inne tak. Przekonałam się do tabletek slimcea a to dlatego że bardzo mi pomogły schudnąć. Bez nich wiele miesięcy walczyłam o spadek wagi, który nie przychodził na tyle by mnie motywowało to do dalszych działań. 
Slimcea dała mi spadek wago i 14kg przezpełny okres kuracji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja ich nie znam ale znam therm line fast ;D na składnikach naturalnych i nawet kawy nie potrzebuję . Tabletki same pobudzają do życia  :Smile:  Polecam jeżeli ktoś planuję wyjazd na ferie do ciepłych krajów i chce szybko schudnąć  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja w tym roku zabieram się szybciej za odchudzanie przed nowym rokiem, wakacjami. Sięgnęłam po slimcea. 3 tydzien stosowania i spadek wagi o 4kg ! to na prawdę fajnie działa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja sie motywowałam z koleżanką jak byłam na kuracji ze Slimcea. Ja schudłam 15kg a koleżanka 14kg w 3 miesiące  :Smile:  bez motywowania siebie było by cieżej  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

podobno najlepsze efekty ma sie po 2 miesiącach stosowania jak się troche już będzie na kuracji.. prawda to ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

faktycznie im więcej się stosuje slimcea tym efekt lepszy.. na początku slimcea blokuje łaknienie i zmienia przemiane materii przez co zaczynamy chudnąć ale chwile musi potrwać cały proces;p

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

niektórzy dużo nie potrzebują faktycznie.. slimcea z prostą dietka.. a inni bardziej muszą sie postarać ale slimcea motywuje..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja jutro rozpoczynam kurację. Liczę na coś takiego jeśłi chodzi o spadek wagi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja już 11 dzień jestem na kuracji ze slimcea. Na razie niewielki spadek wagi ale widać że działa slimcea. Metabolizm przyśpieszył i brzuch spadł  już znacznie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja polecam dla mężczyzn tylko therm line man, dostosowany jest do męskiego organizmu. Utrzymuje poziom testosteronu, dodaje energii, hamuje łaknienie na słodycze, zawiera kofeinę czystą czyli sinetrol. Bardzo polecam, stosowałem i byłem zadowolony.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

za dwa dni bede równo 3 tygodnie na kuracji. 3kg mniej. To działa faktycznie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest jakąś kuiracja zaplanowana na 4 miesiące ? tyle sobie daje bo mam na prawdę dużą nadwagę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kuracje robisz tak długo jak schudniesz  :Smile:  chyba nie ma ograniczenia czasowego, ale lepiej zapytaj producenta.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja niestety nie mogę brać żadnych tabletek ponieważ mam po nich zaparcia a też chciałabym schudnąc. Mnie zostaje walczyć z zaparciem poprzez dicopeg oraz dieta od dietetyka. Muszę się w końcu do niego wybrać..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

potwierdzam. Slimcea nie jest szkodliwa wiec możesz kuracje powtarzać

----------


## menffiza

Myślę, ze to zwykła ściema  i nic a nic nie pomaga przy odchudzaniu

----------


## valerie89

Moim zdaniem wszystkie suplementy na odchudzanie są nieskuteczne - może jednej osobie na 10 uda się zgubić parę kg, ale u większości efekty będą zerowe.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najlepiej gdybać. Ja stosuje i chudne to ciekawe jak to się dzieje  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

skuteczne będzie jak będziemy przestrzegać diety a nie jeść ile się da podczas stosowania slimcea. Efekt jak najbardziej będzie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jedni mogą sobie pozwolić na sporadyczne podjadanie ponieważ to kwestia organizmu. Każdy inny. Wiadomo że na kuracji lepiej przestrzegać diety.

----------


## Amelia22

Raczej nie liczyłabym na suplementy lecz diete i cięzkie treningi. Tylko to da najlepsze efekty  :Smile:

----------


## mariana

> Raczej nie liczyłabym na suplementy lecz diete i cięzkie treningi. Tylko to da najlepsze efekty


Zgadzam się! Podobno 70% to dieta 30% treningi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Suplement pomagający tez jest istotny dla mnie

----------


## Profilactica_pl

To fakt,ale suplement jest tylko i wyłącznie dodatkiem do diety bez której ani rusz i to właśnie ona stanowi gwarancję,podstawę sukcesu i tego,że pozbędziemy się zbędnych kilogramów,to nie suplement.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem bardzo zadowolona z tego co osiągnełam stosując suplement slimcea. Schudłam, czuje się dużo lepiej. Nauczyłam się inaczej jeść, jeść zdrowo więc utrzymuje już wagę. Dzięki Slimcea schudłam ponad 10kg przez 3 miesiące czyli okres kuracji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Krótki komentarz. Slimcea na odchudzanie jest skuteczne, daje efekty dość szybko nawet.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziękuje za komentarze i przekonanie mnie do tego środka. Faktycznie fajnie działa. polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

zamówiłam ale mam mało czasu do wakacji. Mam nadzieje że się uda coś osiągnąć bo nieźle się zapuściłam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie jest tak mało. 3 miesiace starcza.. zdażysz jeszcze gdzieś pojechąć  :Smile:

----------


## monique_madam

Przecież same suplementy nie pomogą i nie ma się co oszukiwać. Najlepiej postawić na zdrową dietę i ruch.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

przy samej diecie i ruchu to bym w takim czasie tyle nie schudła.. nie oszukujmy się. a jak dorzuciłam slimcea jest dużo lepiej

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ostatni dzwonek. planowałam w styczniu rozpocząć kuracje ze slimcea. oczywiscie ise nie udalo i zczynam teraz ale wierze ze zdaze do czerwca/lipca

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czemu w styczniu się nie udało ? wtedy problem nadwagi miała byś już za sobą, jednak z drugiej strony trzymam kciuki za Ciebie. Ja na szczęście jestem po kuracji. 3 miesiące

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nie wiem czemu się nie udało. odkładałam to  :Frown:  
Teraz minął miesiąc prawie i mam pierwsze spadki wagi w postaci 5kg. I tak jest dobrze  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

efekty slimcea mnie zdzwiiły na prawdę. Tak szybkiego spadku się nie spodziewałam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja też jestem zajarana. Wakacje szykują się udane.

----------


## zacma12

Efekty są prawdziwe? Dobra dieta, miesiąc siłowni i parę kilo też poleci  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem po miesiącu kuracji. Na razie 5kg mniej. Dam znać co dalej. na razie bardzo dobrze idzie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja wyjazd przesunełam na sierpień .. kg lecą ale mam ich jeszcze sporo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja tam stosuje slimcea również. Cenowo i jakościowo najlepszy wybór na rynku. Siostra jest dietetyczką więc mi to dokładnie sprawdziła. Teraz mam super diete i super suplementacje.

----------


## lukaszk85

diet + ruch innego sposobu nie ma. jak się nie pokona lenistwa to nic z tego nie będzie. Taka prawda drogie Panie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tylko slimcea jesli chodzi o suplementy. Stosowałam już tak dużo środków i odkąd mam slimcea waga spada. Niedługo kończę kuracje a mam już 14kg utraty wagi.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tylko slimcea jesli chodzi o suplementy. Stosowałam już tak dużo środków i odkąd mam slimcea waga spada. Niedługo kończę kuracje a mam już 14kg utraty wagi.


ja 4kg w 1mc  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja po wakacjach siadam do odchudzania. Na wakacjach jak zawsze przybrałam bo wtedy najgorzej dietę trzymać. Slimcea już mam  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

to takk jak ja. pofolgowałam sobie trochę a teraz trzeba wrócić do formy. Slimcea stosuje dopiero tydzień.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

suplement diety który warto polecic to slimcea. Stosuje siostra i chudnie w oczach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> suplement diety który warto polecic to slimcea. Stosuje siostra i chudnie w oczach


gdzie najtaniej można dostać ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

na piekna24.pl << promocja do końca roku

----------


## Strefa-Soczewek

Moim zdaniem suplementy diety bez odpowiedniego jadłospisu oraz treningu wywołają efekt placebo i stanowczo odradzam. Co innego kiedy suplement jest tylko i wyłącznie dodatkiem do całości, ale aby schudnąć musimy wykazać się silną wolą, determinacją a na efekty przyjdzie nam trochę poczekać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tak to na pewno. Suplementy jako dodatek. Ale dodatek, który jak mamy dietę robi sporą różnice w efektach. Uwierzcie mi  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Opinie na temat tabletek na odchudzanie są różne a to z powodu tego że cześć nie działa a inne tak. Przekonałam się do tabletek slimcea a to dlatego że bardzo mi pomogły schudnąć. Bez nich wiele miesięcy walczyłam o spadek wagi, który nie przychodził na tyle by mnie motywowało to do dalszych działań. 
Slimcea dała mi spadek wago i 14kg przezpełny okres kuracji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja przez pierwsze dni sceptyczna też byłam. Po tygodniu już bardzo zadowolona

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

slimcea brałam 3 miesiące jak każda na pełnej kuracji. Początkowo tylko odczuwalne hamowanie łaknienia, później pierwsze kilogramy powoli zaczynają lecieć. W końcu metabolizm się nakręca i ładnie widać efekty. Polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

spróbuje z nimi po sylwestrze. Co roku ten sam problem z wagą ehh

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tak to jest. nowy rok i zawsze bierzemy się na nowo za formę, wagę itd  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak schudnąć? moja odpowiedź jest taka, warto stosować do diety suplement Slimcea. Są to tabletki na odchudzanie które faktycznie działają. Mi pomogły schudnąć 12kg wieć i każdej pomogą, ale pamietajcie o diecie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> tak to jest. nowy rok i zawsze bierzemy się na nowo za formę, wagę itd


jak co roku. sezon się zaczyna. Ja 2 tydzień diety i slimcea

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w tym okresie najwięcej osób się odchudza. ja także. Slikmcea kuracja na 3 miesiące

----------


## malutka77

Używałam Slimcea ale schudłam tylko 3 kg więc trochę mało. Po czasie spróbowałam diety Sandruni i wtedy dopiero udało mi się schudnąć 10 kg  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dieta to też ważna rzecz. Slimcea stosowałam dawno, wiem że miałam mega efekt. Kilkanaście kilo i byłam zadowolona.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

będę od przyszłeego tygodnia na diecie i niedługo też slimcea ruszę. ciekawa jestem efektów

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja odkąd stosuje tabletki slimcea nie mam juz ochoty na podjadanie czy nie zdrowe jedzenie. Blokują mi łaknienie i się odchudzam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Slimcea daje radę fest

----------


## aga_a

Ja za poradą dietetyka kupiłam suplement diety humavit na szczupłą sylwetkę. Wiadomo, żaden suplement nie zadziała bez diety i ćwiczeń, i to od nas będzie zależało jak będzie wyglądało nasze odchudzanie. Suplementacja jest kwestią indywidualną, dlatego też nie należy liczyć, że wszystko pójdzie sprawnie, szybko i bez kłopotu, bo odchudzanie się to przede wszystkim zmiana stylu życia - na stałe. Nie możemy wrócić już potem do starych nawyków żywieniowych, dlatego odchudzać się trzeba rozsądnie i z głową. Nie zaleca się przechodzenia na dietę z dnia na dzień, tylko systematycznie zmieniać jadłospis z niezdrowego na zdrowy, żeby organizm się przyzwyczajał do nowego stylu żywienia, co pomoże nam uniknąć efektu jojo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

slimcea ile da schudnąć w miesiąc?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja schudłam 9kg w miesiąc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja chudnę na kwarantannie. miesiac 6kg ze slimcea. Daje radę poważnie.

----------

